# Lumber Liquidator's "Value Grade" engineered flooring?



## jageorge72 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello everyone.... this is my first post.

I am considering buying some "Value Grade" Maple engineered wood (click/floating) flooring from Lumber Liquidators. From the quote I got, I can't determine who exactly manufactures the flooring, but it is Maple, 3/8" thick x 5" wide. It has a 5 year warranty. They quoted me at $1.89/sf. I need about 250 sf. for a kitchen, pantry, and laundry room.

I am trying to determine if buying this is worth the gamble, and if that price is good? They explained what "Value Grade" was, and I saw some supposedly random samples of an open box. Some pieces were good, some had a bunch of bubbles in the finish, one had a knot missing, and there were some short pieces.

Any feedback about buying "Value Grade" flooring? Will I end up spending a lot more than I thought to get enough good pieces? Apparently I can't return anything..... even if I get a box full of junk. They say that there is about 10% additional waste as opposed to buying the quality stuff. But, of course..... their job is to sell flooring.

So.... would I be taking a huge gamble here to commit and buy 300 s.f. of this mystery stuff? Appreciate all feedback. Thanks.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

None of LL's wood is impressive.


----------



## jageorge72 (Jul 18, 2010)

Another note on this flooring.... I believe they said the brand was Timberland?

Also.... I have 5 planks at home, and when I lay down on my sheet vinyl and walk on them, they make irritating cracking and popping sounds. Is that a sign of low quality flooring? The fact that I didn't have padding/vapor barrier under it? Is there anything you can do to eliminate the popping sounds?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

no vapor barrier is something i would never try. have the boards buckled at all? if this didn't happen when new and now has started it's possible you have moisture buckling. 

also is value grade unfinished? that's cheap for maple, normally unfinished maple runs around $2 a square foot. they do have some nice light bamboo that's very similar in color to maple that has a really nice finish. it's 5/8" for $1.89sq

for some reason people hate big business on this site. if it came from HD, lowes, lumber liquidators or some other national chain store there oddly seems to be dislike by more than a few guys. no clue why


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That's simple. 
Chain stores are notorious for low quality. 
Most of their stuff comes from china.
It's all about the $$$. 
They screw the little guy.
Take your pick of any or all of the above.

DM


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

"Value Grade" is a salesman's way of saying seconds. Some companies call them cabin grade. 

Decent engineered oak was running $4-6 a ft. years ago, I don't know what it is today. I would not use seconds in my kitchen.

As for the noise, I guess you're gonna loose lay it, float? You can do that with many engineered, I wouldn't though. The hollow tap tap tap noise would not be acceptable here. Another reason I don't recommend laminates, they just cheapen the job.

There's only one thing worse than paying to much for something.....it's paying too little & therefore getting cheap stuff.

Jaz


----------



## jageorge72 (Jul 18, 2010)

JazMan said:


> "Value Grade" is a salesman's way of saying seconds. Some companies call them cabin grade.
> 
> Decent engineered oak was running $4-6 a ft. years ago, I don't know what it is today. I would not use seconds in my kitchen.
> 
> ...


I am just learning about all of this before I buy. Yes.... also called "Cabin Grade". I have not bought or installed anything yet. I only have 5 test planks at home to make sure we like the color. I would not install it directly on top of the sheet vinyl. I would use their premium barrier/padding first.

In any case.... the 5 pieces of this (supposedly it is "Timberland"?) maple engineered wood look pretty darn good for $1.89/sq. ft. I'm thinking from an appearance standpoint, that this will look really good when finished. I'm a little more concerned now about cracking/popping sounds (at the joints) when walking around on the floor. I have read in other threads about cracking/popping sounds related to click-lock floors. Is there a way eliminate these sounds?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

George, 
I have used some of LL's products, but only the solid wood, 3/4" t & g. I think their products are fine and don't equate them to the limited supply you get from the HD's or Lowes. I am not a floating floor person, just my personal opinion. They have their place but also have their drawbacks. I like solid flooring nailed down. I don't think I would use cabin grade anything in my kitchen, unless it was a cabin, but it's not. Here's a floor I just did in my wife's sewing room. It's Australian cypress. There wasn't a crooked piece in the lot and everything went together well.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

nice turn out ! love the coloring


----------

